
MIT 18.065 Matrix Methods, Spring 2018 [Gilbert Strang] - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUl4u3cNGP63oMNUHXqIUcrkS2PivhN3k
======
rmbryan
Here's the text, if you'd like to follow along:
[http://math.mit.edu/~gs/learningfromdata/](http://math.mit.edu/~gs/learningfromdata/)

